# Hello from a new member



## corradude (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there, my name's Corradude or Jim if you prefer. I've got a supercharged Corrado VR6, but have a very soft spot for TTs, especially the newest shape. Its loooovvvvely.

Anyway, I really dig the interiors of your cars too and you'll probably see me putting up a few requests in the coming months for various bits and bobs to improve the Corrado.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Jim I have a soft spot for the Corrado  I used to have a Nugget yellow G60 back in 1991 had it for almost 5 years a long time for me to own a car back then Got any pica of your VR


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,you a Corornation Street fan then? :wink:


----------



## corradude (Sep 15, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome Jim I have a soft spot for the Corrado  I used to have a Nugget yellow G60 back in 1991 had it for almost 5 years a long time for me to own a car back then Got any pica of your VR


Sweet, I love the nuggets. Your TT looks the dogs danglies too.

Few pics, you may recognise the wheels from somewhere and its gone lower since I took these.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers  what plans have you for the Corrado then :?:


----------



## corradude (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I definitely want a gaitor surround and some knee bars and I may have a look at shoehorning a dash in though that might be beyond my fabbing skills! Maybe a few more little touches here and there.

As for the rest of the car, I'm getting new wheels and bigger brakes within the month, then its onto an increased bore exhaust to break the 300. I also have a water/meth pump hanging around somewhere too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

corradude said:


> Well I definitely want a gaitor surround and some knee bars and I may have a look at shoehorning a dash in though that might be beyond my fabbing skills! Maybe a few more little touches here and there.
> 
> As for the rest of the car, I'm getting new wheels and bigger brakes within the month, then its onto an increased bore exhaust to break the 300. I also have a water/meth pump hanging around somewhere too.


Good news for you Jim I have a pair of spare knee bars ( with out the leather pads ) PM me if you are interested


----------

